# RCI DVC Exchange: How choosy to get?



## Rob562 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey all. My first post on here (despite joining a few years ago), looking for some advice, or at least a "don't worry about it so much" reassurance. 

My parents have a banked week they can't use before it expires and they're letting me use it. Looking into exchanging into a DVC property in October. We've already traded into the DVC once a few years ago, right after DVC switched from II to RCI. In that instance we were fine with a 1-bedroom unit, and got lucky in snagging the BCV. So I know what to expect in terms of after the exchange.

But this time around, we need a 2-bedroom unit, though we're flexible in checkin dates for anytime in October. Ideally we'd like any property other than SSR, though OKW is lower on the list, too.

I guess I'm just wondering if we set up an Ongoing Search (which will be happening very shortly, as it's now 9 months out and we know time is of the essence), and we specify a 2-bedroom but do not include SSR or OKW, what are our chances of actually matching? Or should I include at least OKW to ensure that we get a match?

I've joined TUG and have been looking through the Sightings forum, but I can't quite get a feel for what's been going on in October in previous years.

Any guidance/suggestions/reassurance that I shouldn't worry? Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## Pietin (Jan 9, 2014)

If you are that choosy, maybe you should buy at DVC instead of exchanging via RCI and support the resort with maintenence fees.  OKW and SSR may be at the bottom of your list but they are very fine resorts.  Putting in a search now for a two bedroom couldn't hurt.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 9, 2014)

Disney points are very easy to use. Figure out which resort you LOVE - figure out have many points you NEED - divide by 3 - round up a little (if your 1/3 need is 158, but 160 or 170 is your round up figure) - buy that number of DVC points.

You can bank for FREE and borrow for FREE - and go every 3rd year using the reservation priority that your HOME RESORT affords you. 

AND if you want that "EXTRA" trip - surprise trip - YOU can ONCE A YEAR transfer in POINTS into your account (you could rent the points, transfer them into your DVC membership and book those points JUST like your own points). You can transfer ANY home resort points and USE month into your account - will carry the "booking window", but most of the time, it has already passed that time window.

And if your have too many points one year, you can RENT them to a vendor -- where you make a reservation for one of their clients and they send you a check or PAYPAL funds. (yes, I have done that several times - no hassle and at also double my MF cost). The better the resort, the fast your points will rent.

I own AKV points. There are some discounts at Disney with your member ID card. Check in age is 18 - great for the younger and responsible adults.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 9, 2014)

First question: how many TPU is the deposit.  You might be wasting your time.

That said, if you are willing to take *any* week in October, *and* you are only excluding SSR and OKW, *and* you start your search *right now* with a deposit of sufficient TPU, you have a fighting chance.

Deposits tend to come in between 5-7 months prior to check-in.  Let the search run until about 5 1/2 months prior to your earliest check-in date (so, sometime around mid-April).  If you haven't had a match by then, hedge your bets and add OKW.


----------



## joanncanary (Jan 9, 2014)

October is food and wine festival so you can't be too choosey.  I have owned DVC since the beginning and being a member it's even hard to get rooms during that time. Using my other timeshare for trading, I would be happy with anything.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 9, 2014)

First of all, we're assuming you have enough TPU to get a 2 bedroom in the first place.  I own Wyndham, which trades on a fixed grid, so I'm not that familiar with TPU -- but I have seen TPU varying all over the ballpark depending on season, etc.  So TPU is your first consideration.

Secondly, a 2 bedroom will be more difficult to get than a one bedroom, but not impossible.  We recently got an OKW 2 bedroom in mid-December which is probably the most difficult time of the year.  And I've seen other 2 bedrooms available at other resorts.  So it can be done.

I would limit my resort choices to those you really want -- at least at first.  You can always expand your search as you get closer to your arrival date.  

In our case, I limited my choices ONLY to an OKW 2 BR because that was what we wanted, but I would not list SSR or OKW if you don't want them.  They are the two largest DVC resorts, and therefore the two with more RCI availability.  If you list SSR or OKW, your chances of getting one of them are pretty high.  I'd stick to what you really want.

In defense of OKW, there are a lot of things to like about the resort.  If you are driving, you park right at your door and I can be parked at any theme park in 15 minutes from OKW.  The Disney bus system there is also better than most DVC resorts and not shared with anyone else.  The villas are somewhat larger than other DVC resorts, and the two bedrooms are *huge* compared to other resorts.  The second bedroom also has two queen beds, rather than two doubles, and the washer/dryer are full-sized stand-alone -- not stacked.  If you're staying for a full week or are near capacity, that spaciousness is a big plus.

I personally would not buy DVC for a Disney World trip every 2-3 years or so -- just too much money to tie up for occasional usage.  And I wouldn't buy it at all for anything but Disney World.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 9, 2014)

joanncanary said:


> October is food and wine festival so you can't be too choosey.  I have owned DVC since the beginning and being a member it's even hard to get rooms during that time. Using my other timeshare for trading, I would be happy with anything.


Owner availability and exchange availability are two totally different things.  

Yes, BCV and BWV are very difficult for owners to get during F&W.  But they can be had via exchange, even when there is nothing for owners -- you're talking about two different inventories.  That's why I was able to get an OKW 2 BR with a December 14 arrival on an RCI exchange when there was zero availability for owners.


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2014)

I would add OKW. IF you needed a 1BR and could take any week in Oct, then you should have been fine. But there are far less 2 BRs deposited--and BWV and BCV will be in high demand b/c of F&W, and if you don't want SSR or OKW, and BWV and BCV are taken from ongoing searches, then that only leaves WVL, AKV, and BLT for a 2BR. Consider if you are OK to not stay at DVC if you don't get a match and stay at HGVC, OLCC, etc., worst case scenario--vs. staying at OKW, if you add that to your search. Good luck, Elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 9, 2014)

> But this time around, we need a 2-bedroom unit, though we're flexible in checkin dates for anytime in October. Ideally we'd like any property other than SSR, though OKW is lower on the list, too.



Entering an ongoing search for 2014 this late in the game is likely to net you nothing for October, let alone a 2 bedroom.  Be sure you have at least 56 points for that week to get anything Disney in a 2 bedroom.  If you have too few points, a miss is as good as a mile.  

We know here that the value of Disney is quite a bit higher than other resorts.  If your week doesn't have that kind of point value, you need to consider something near Disney.  Saratoga Springs and Old Key West are just as many points as the other resorts, too, so you aren't going to save points by trying for those.  

I was able to get something Disney for Halloween in a 2 bedroom last year for around 30 points.  The point values are up from that now.  It's not going to happen for us again at that price.  You might have to consider resorts away from Disney


----------



## Rob562 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, guys. The TPU of the deposit is 42 or 43. I know that's not enough for the summer weeks that are matching right now, but was hoping it might be ok once we get into the autumn off-season.

I stayed at Saratoga Springs a few years ago renting points from a member. It's a very nice resort and I wouldn't have a problem staying there again (moreso after the Downtown Disney/Disney Springs project is done), but we're hoping to try another resort this time around, if possible. And I have no problem with OKW either, it's just when we list things in the order we'd like to stay in them, it falls at the bottom of the list. 

Of course all this may end up being a moot point since today my dad let me know that they may have a need for the banked week after all. Hopefully we can get things straightened out this weekend.

Thanks again, everyone!

-Rob


----------



## Catira (Jan 9, 2014)

I had an ongoing search set up last yr for a 2 bedroom in October. It had plenty of TPUs and was started more then 18 months prior to my desired check in date. My mistake.. requesting BC, BWV, and BLT. for a specific timeframe. after the initial 2 waves of bulk deposits showed up and I did not matched my only alternative was to get 2 one bedroom units at Saratoga Springs and use up more TPUs.

It all depends on how flexible your checkin dates are also I believe.

I realize OKW and SS are the farthest from the parks but both are very nice resorts.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 9, 2014)

*Same line of questioning -- different location that Orlando*

I have never placed an RCI Ongoing Search. I want to just give it a try for matching ONLY Disney in Oahu. I have more than 100+ points available. When I go to the page for the search, I see something that says 
"INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING RESORTS"
By using that selection do I automatically narrow it to ONLY that resort?

Thank you,
Bonnie


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 9, 2014)

*Same line of questioning -- different location than Orlando*

Don't know how this happened, but I see it twice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't put Hawaii and Oahu, then put the resort code.  Don't put the area in, in other words.  

I entered a search for Aulani only and used the resort code.  I put the search for all of the summer 2015, 2 bedroom units.  I doubt it will happen, but what's the harm in trying?


----------



## JudyS (Jan 10, 2014)

joanncanary said:


> October is food and wine festival so you can't be too choosey.  I have owned DVC since the beginning and being a member it's even hard to get rooms during that time. Using my other timeshare for trading, I would be happy with anything.


I also have had trouble getting exchanges for October. Beach Club, Boardwalk, Bay Lake Towers -- if it's near Epcot or on the Monorail, it's going to be a tough exchange during Food & Wine.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 10, 2014)

With DVC exchanges, you need as many of the following as possible working for you:

1) Having enough trading power.
2) Setting the search up far enough in advance.
3) Having flexibility on the dates.
4) Having flexibility on the resorts.
5) Having flexibility on the unit sizes.

You have good flexibility on dates, a bit of flexibility on resorts, and no flexibility on unit sizes.  October matches should start coming through in March, so you're about 2 months away.  I would probably give you higher odds than bnoble would, but not much.  My big concern would be the trading power.  I think there's a good chance that some or most of the October deposits will take more than that.


----------

